
United wants to know if you work as a plumbing insulator? - jbclements
http://jalopnik.com/united-airlines-new-survey-is-full-of-the-most-batshit-1757416268
======
greenyoda
Here's my guess: The software accidentally went live before it was intended
to, and the apparently random survey questions are test data that the
developers used while building the system.

